
Marshmallow-jsonschema – portable descriptions for marshmallow schemas [python] - fuhrysteve
https://github.com/fuhrysteve/marshmallow-jsonschema
======
fuhrysteve
This is just a prototype, but it is an attempt to solve a big problem I've
had: describing a schema to a remote client system (browser / mobile / etc) in
a portable way.

Sure, I could just use a traditional form library to render HTML (such as
wtforms, etc), but what if my client doesn't understand HTML? Or even if it is
a browser - what if my template system resides on the client side (in
javascript), and I don't want to make presumptions about how my javascript
chooses to render the form on the server side.

JSON Schema ([http://json-schema.org/](http://json-schema.org/)) provides a
way to describe schemas in a language / system agnostic way.

